# Rearranged my tanks + added a new one*new pics



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

built a stand at work to stack my 30 gallon and my 29 gallon, still not done the stand tho, i will be sheeting it with finished plywood one day when i have time

picked up a 90 gallon setup (ac 500, 5 older hagen heaters, ac 200, undergravel filter setup, 2 powerheads, and a bunch more stuff all for 180$), the stand its on currently is just temporary untill i have a chance to make a new one out of 1 1/4" square tube at work because i had to put alot of reinforcement into the current stand for it to support the weight

the tank is currently filled and cycling with 2 bigger goldfish and my rosy red minnow feeders


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

currently cycling so i can put my bichirs in it, for the next little while they will be the only fishies in there with the exception to the feeders


----------

